# 

## 86

.        OH0003     .      OH0003 ,    -"  . 4  1 . 29    19.05.1995  82- "  "      ,         .       ?   .

----------


## 86

0001?        4  1  29.         0003     .            .     0001      . .

----------


## Lightright

> 0001?        4  1  29.         0003     .            .     0001      . .


       ,   ,     ,       ,                         .

(      10.01.2006 N 18-)
http://www.consultant.ru/popular/obob/76_3.html
 , 1992-2013

     ?         .

----------


## .

-?* .4  1* .29 



> ,       ,             ,           ,       ;

----------


## Lightright

?   ,   .      001.

----------


## .

*Lightright*, 001   .     003    .



> .         ,     :
> -    (, )      ()     ;
> -                  ,  ,   ;
> -             3  .
>  ,   ,       0001  0002 ,     ,        .                      .


 ()

----------


## 86

> ,   ,     ,       ,                         .
> 
> (      10.01.2006 N 18-)
> http://www.consultant.ru/popular/obob/76_3.html
>  , 1992-2013
> 
>      ?         .


    2012 ,

----------


## 86

exl ( 0001  ,  ,     0003     .     0003 ,           .
"  . 4  8  1 . 29    19.05.1995  82- "  ""       .     ,   ,    .

----------


## Freya

> .


     ?    ....      ?

----------


## Lightright

,   .

----------


## Lightright

,    ?          exel-,     ,    .               ,  3     2 ( exel-).         exel-,             .       ,    .

----------


## Lightright

"       ,       "     001,  003  .        ,     ,         .

----------


## 86

,       0003     .     ,    ,    .         ,   ,      0001.

----------


## Lightright

,     ,          .

----------


## 86



----------


## Freya

> ,       0003     .     ,    ,    .         ,   ,      0001.


     .   0003     .  ,     ,   .     ,       .

----------

> .   0003     .  ,     ,   .     ,       .


        ,        ?

  -    . 3.2 .32  7 "  " -      -              ,        .
  ,      81  17.03.2011. -             ,                  .

       ?

----------


## innari

,    .  ,       .        ,         .

----------


## .

> ,     ,          .


       . ,  .         ? )))

----------

,   ,       ,    "  ",        81,  ,      .

     ,     (    ).
       ?

----------


## innari

** ,        ,       .

----------


## Lightright

,    . 

   ,             001,       .   . 29   "  "  19.05.1995 N 82-   
 "  :
   ,      ,    ,   ,       ;
             ;
  ,       ,             ,           ,       ;
( .    21.03.2002 N 31-)
http://www.consultant.ru/popular/obob/76_3.html#p366
 , 1992-2013

http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/1157440/ ,     9 . .

----------


## .

*Lightright*,     ,    ...

----------

,,-  .    2  -.
1.  - .    ,     003      . ? 
2.             3 . (  ).   ?  003    ?
    -    ,    3 .,   ...         ?  -  ?

----------


## innari

0002.

----------

> 0002.


. ,    .:
1.   () - -      003     . ,    ?
2.   (   3.) -  003  0002.      -  ?
3.    ,   ,     (  ,   ,  )         -         ,         ...     ?

----------


## innari

> . ,    .:
> 1.   () - -      003     . ,    ?
> 2.   (   3.) -  003  0002.      -  ?
> 3.    ,   ,     (  ,   ,  )         -         ,         ...     ?


1. ,  .
2. 0001, 0002, 0003.
3.     .        .    , ,         . :Wow:

----------

> 1. 
> 2. 0001, 0002, 0003.


      ,   :


  :
   ,         ,         ,       ;
          ,           ,              ( 0003);
            .

  0001, 0002    ...    ,      -.       0001, 0002...
 .-   0003??        . ,  ,    3.???
   -,   .-    3.    ,       ???? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## innari

3.,    0002, 0001.
   . http://minjust.ru/nko/otchetnost/obschie_polojeniya

----------


## 21g

,,.... 
  ,      ?  3 , .
  ,     ?

----------


## Lightright

.    . http://unro.minjust.ru/     (19 )         ...

----------


## 21g

> .    . http://unro.minjust.ru/     (19 )         ...


     , -   -  ?

----------

?
,    ?
    ,        ., ..     .
 ,   .    ,    ,     ...    :Confused:

----------


## innari

> ,


   .



> ,    ?


       ,    .

----------

> 3.,    0002, 0001.


!    ,           ??
 )

----------


## innari

**,         



> 3.1  32
>    12.01.1996 N 7- <  >,  , :
> 1)   (, )      ()  
>   ;
> 2)         ,  ,
>      2014   ;
> 3)        2014      ;
>      3.2  32    12.01.1996 N 7- < 
> >     .


 ,   ,    .

----------


## innari



----------

!
 ,  ..      .   ,  0001  0002       .       ..           , ..  ?  )))

----------


## innari

> !
>  ,  ..      .   ,  0001  0002       .       ..           , ..  ?  )))


    .        ? ,   .

----------

,  ,           ....

----------

3  , ,  :Dezl: 




> (  )          ,           ,               ,      
>  29.03.2010  72      ,  ,       15.04.2006  212        ,    
>        (  )             ,           ,       .
>         (  )  15  ,   .


 ,     003      ,   ,    2014   3 . .

----------

()   ,           ,  .    )))
 ,       (   15.04)    .
, , .13, .1

----------


## innari

> 


   "  "? :Wow:

----------

-       -,    3 .,      - (70 000)       ,       0003( :Smilie:  )     -?    ?
       ?
.

----------


## innari

> 0003( )     -?    ?
>        ?


 .

----------

-   3 ,  :Dezl: !   . ?

----------


## innari

> -   3 , !   . ?


 3.1  32    12.01.1996 N 7- <  >

----------

*innari*,  !

----------


## innari

.  :Smilie:

----------

:        ,      0003      .     ?    ?

----------

! 
  ,    -  ?
http://unro.minjust.ru/



> '/'

----------


## Irinna_77

,    ,  ,   ,   ,   ?

----------

...

 2   /   :Frown: 
 ,

----------

,  2,5 (!)     2*2   +    ,   0003         :Frown: 

!  :OnFire:

----------

.    ,    10 (!!!).   ,    .   2 .    ,  .  .
, -,    " ".

----------


## Irinna_77

19    :Smilie: )

----------


## Lightright

> 19   )


     .        .       ,    .

----------

.   17 ,         :Frown:

----------


## innari

> ,    .


   . :yes:

----------

,  . 
   2014.   .    ...          .   ?  ,   ,   ?  ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  . 
>    2014.   .    ...          .   ?  ,   ,   ?  ...


               . ,         ,        ,   .

----------

.   .  :yes:

----------

